# استفسار عن اسعار



## mohajri (30 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحتوا يا شباب 
اريد ان اسال عن اسعار بعض السبائك 
لو قرنا بين سبيكة المونل و استانليس استيل ايهما اغلى
هل يوجد موقع يعطيني اسعر السبائك ؟
وشكرا


----------



## mohajri (2 يناير 2008)

اين الشباب !!!


----------

